# Upgrade für meinen Rechner ?



## Nightcrawler (22. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mein System Upgraden, weil das für mich günstiger ist als ein komplett Rechner.

Die folgenden Komponeten möchte ich neu einbauen:

Mainboard -> ASUS A7N8X-X / nForce2 / DDR
CPU            -> AMD Athlon XP2600+ /Barton333/1,92 Ghz
Kühler         -> Arctic CopperSilent TC/XP2900
Spreicher   -> 2x 256 MB DDRAM PC400 Infineon
VGA             -> ATI 9600Pro 128 MB TVOut / DVI

Ich würde gerne Wissen ob das eine gute zusammenstellung ist.

und ich würde gerne wissen:
1. Ob das Mainboard Dualkanal hat oder ob ich das Deluxe Board nehmen muß.

2. Was ist besser eine ATI 9600pro oder eine Gforce 5600FX Ultra mit 128 bzw. 256 MB DDRAM. Weil ich jetzt schon ein paar freunde und ein paar PC-Fachverkäufer gefragt bae und immer ein andere Antwort erhalten habe.

Danke schon im voraus für eure Hilfe.

Nightcrawler


----------



## SilentWarrior (22. Oktober 2003)

Hi

Kann dir zwar nicht gross weiterhelfen betreffs Konfiguration und so, möchte aber noch kurz etwas zur Grafikkarte sagen:

Der ewige Kampf ATI vs. nVidia wird kein Ende nehmen - selbst die Benchmarks sprechen keine klare Sprache - einmal ist die GeForce vorne, einmal die Radeon. Wenn du dir allerdings schon das A7N8X mit nForce-2-Unterstützung kaufst, würde ich mir dazu doch auch gleich eine GeForce kaufen, denn nur die kann nForce 2 auch effektiv umsetzen. Wenn du dir allerdings eine GeForce kaufst, dann würde ich mir überlegen, ob du dir nicht gleich die GeForce FX 5900 (Ultra) kaufst.


----------



## Fabian H (22. Oktober 2003)

> Ob das Mainboard Dualkanal hat oder ob ich das Deluxe Board nehmen muß.


Der nForce2 Chip hat AFAIK standardmäßig Twinbanking-Unterstützung (wir reden doch von selben?)

Zum Prozessor: Angesichst der Tatsache, dass der nächsthöhere (kommt drauf an, wie viel Wert du auf einen Barton-Kern legst) ~60% mehr kostet, ganz gut.

Zum Kühler: Ich geb dir nen Tipp: Lass die Finger von dem Ding! Ich hab damit nur Probleme! Nimm lieber nen anderen (kann dir leider keine Empfehlung machen).

Zum Speicher: PC333 reichen volkommen, weil deine CPU soweiso nicht mehr unterstützt.
Ausserdem solltest du dir übelegen, lieber 2x 512 Mb zu nehmen. (liegt aber angesichts der aktuellen RAM-Preises eher an deinem Geldbeutel)

Zur Grafikkarte: Kann ich dir magels Erfahrungs keine Tipps geben, ich höre aber oft, dass ATI in den neuen Modellen besser als nVidia ist.


----------



## Johannes Postler (22. Oktober 2003)

Hab in letzter Zeit auch oft gehört, dass ATI besser sein soll. Ein Freund von mir hat einen PC in ähnlicher Konfiguration, nur ein anderes Motherboard, glaube ich. Die GeForce bringt (subjektiv gesehen) echt geniale Ergebnisse. Ich habe jetzt allerdings keinen PC mit einer ATI gesehen.

cu tirolausserfern


----------

